# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  2018 FtDNA mtDNA H table (17K samples)

## Expredel

```
######################      H     H1     H2     H3     H4     H5     H6     H7     H8     H9     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  25.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.33   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  26.32   0.00   0.00   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  15.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.92   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  12.37   9.28   1.03   0.00   0.00   3.09   0.00   2.06   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain   0.00  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  16.67   4.17   1.04   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.04   1.04   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  18.42   9.21   1.32   5.26   0.00   1.32   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  26.67   6.67   6.67   0.00   0.00   6.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil   3.03   4.04   0.00   1.01   0.00   1.01   1.01   2.02   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  20.29   6.52   1.45   0.72   0.72   2.17   2.90   0.72   0.00   0.00   9.42  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  10.08  10.85   1.55   1.55   3.10   0.78   0.00   1.55   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  22.22   4.44   2.22   0.00   4.44   2.22   2.22   2.22   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba   3.33   3.33   3.33   3.33   3.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  23.08   6.15   1.54   0.00   0.00   3.08   1.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  19.69  10.04   3.47   1.93   0.77   1.93   1.16   1.54   0.00   0.00   7.72  48.26  51.74   259
               England  18.27  11.62   1.79   3.08   1.39   2.38   1.99   0.60   0.10   0.00   6.75  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  10.87   6.52   8.70   2.17   0.00   4.35   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  20.50  19.35   4.64   3.83   1.81   1.68   1.08   0.60   0.00   0.00  13.64  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  14.02   8.03   1.20   3.25   0.68   2.05   0.00   1.37   0.00   0.00   6.32  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  50.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  19.72   8.99   1.66   2.37   1.03   2.84   1.10   1.03   0.24   0.00   8.75  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  23.85   0.92   0.92   0.92   0.00   1.83   0.92   1.83   0.92   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  12.75   8.72   3.36   2.68   0.00   5.37   3.36   4.03   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran   9.86   1.41   0.00   0.00   1.41   2.82   0.00   1.41   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  16.47   9.24   2.57   4.59   1.60   2.22   1.46   1.11   0.07   0.00   5.98  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  18.18   9.09   0.00   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  26.47   5.68   1.07   0.89   0.53   2.31   0.71   0.71   0.00   0.00   8.53  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   0.00   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  34.88   6.98   4.65   6.98   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  14.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.44   0.00   0.00   4.88   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  14.97   8.02   0.53   0.53   0.00   0.53   2.14   2.14   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   1.83   0.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  18.18   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  31.58  10.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  21.05   9.47   1.58   4.74   0.00   2.63   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland   9.72  11.11   0.00   9.72   1.39   1.39   2.78   2.78   1.39   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  11.54  10.25   3.63   2.74   3.23   2.10   1.78   1.37   0.00   0.00   5.00  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  20.72   6.69   2.41   1.75   0.55   2.52   1.75   0.88   0.11   0.00   7.13  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  21.98  12.07   0.86   6.90   0.00   0.86   1.72   1.29   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   2.97   0.99   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  15.66   3.61   0.00   0.00   1.20   4.82   2.41   3.61   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  15.27   7.72   1.48   0.49   0.49   1.97   1.64   0.49   0.00   0.00   7.22  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   3.70   0.00   4.44   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.48   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  22.13  11.76   1.38   3.87   1.94   1.11   0.97   1.24   0.28   0.00   5.39  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  20.66   4.13   3.31   0.83   0.00   2.48   0.83   2.48   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  15.79   2.63   0.00   2.63   2.63   2.63   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  25.42   9.78   1.96   3.07   0.28   0.28   0.84   0.28   0.00   0.28   3.91  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden   8.31  15.17   6.32   3.85   1.08   1.99   1.75   1.08   0.12   0.06   9.15  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  22.05   7.87   0.79   5.51   1.57   1.57   0.79   0.79   0.00   0.00   7.09  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  27.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  14.40   0.82   1.23   0.00   0.00   2.88   0.82   0.82   2.47   0.00  10.29  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  18.85   4.47   1.92   0.00   0.32   2.24   1.92   1.60   0.00   0.64   5.43  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  10.53   2.63   0.00   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  24.12   7.00   2.53   3.31   0.58   3.31   1.17   1.36   0.00   0.00   4.67  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  10.48  11.16   1.37   7.29   1.82   4.10   1.82   1.37   0.23   0.23   8.20  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  25.83  11.67   0.83   0.83   0.83   1.67   0.83   0.83   0.00   0.83   7.50  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  16.48   9.55   2.51   2.80   1.15   2.03   1.28   1.02   0.12   0.04   7.19  44.33  55.83 17324
```

H? contains H10 and up. Looks like Finland has the highest percentage of H in Europe. 



```
######################      H    H10    H11    H12    H13    H14    H15    H16    H17    H18    H19     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   8.33   0.00   8.33   0.00   8.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.85   1.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.92  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   3.09   1.03   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.19  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   1.04   1.04   0.00   2.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.04   0.00   0.00   2.08  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   1.32   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.72   0.00   2.90   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.07  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   1.55   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.78   0.78   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.78  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   4.44   2.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.77   0.39   0.00   0.77   0.00   0.39   0.39   0.77   1.16   0.00   3.09  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.89   1.49   0.00   0.60   0.00   0.20   0.30   0.10   0.10   0.00   3.08  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   4.35   0.00   6.52   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   1.88   2.22   0.00   1.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.73  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   1.71   0.17   0.00   0.51   1.03   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.17   0.00   2.56  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.79   0.95   0.00   0.47   0.16   0.24   0.55   0.24   0.16   0.00   5.21  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.92   0.00   0.00   1.83   1.83   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.83  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.67   3.36   0.00   2.68   0.00   0.67   0.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.68  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   1.41   0.00   0.00   7.04   1.41   1.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.42   0.69   0.00   0.28   0.14   0.07   0.00   0.35   0.07   0.00   3.96  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.89   0.36   0.18   1.78   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.80  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.53   1.60   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   1.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.60  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   5.88   5.88   5.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.88  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.53   0.53   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.53   0.53   0.00   2.63  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   1.39   0.00   1.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.17  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.40   0.73   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.00   0.97   0.00   0.08   0.00   1.78  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.88   1.43   0.00   1.10   0.11   0.00   0.77   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.85  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.43   0.86   0.00   1.29  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.49   1.81   0.00   0.66   0.00   0.16   0.16   0.16   0.00   0.00   3.78  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.48   0.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.14   0.55   0.00   1.38   0.28   0.00   0.55   0.14   0.00   0.00   2.35  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   1.65   0.00   1.65   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.48  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   2.63   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   2.79  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   1.08   1.38   0.00   0.24   0.18   0.42   0.24   0.24   0.06   0.00   5.30  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.57   1.57   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.15  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.53   1.23   0.82   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.70  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.64   1.60   0.00   0.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.24  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.58   0.58   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.97   0.00   0.19   0.00   2.14  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   1.14   1.14   0.00   1.37   0.23   0.23   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.87  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   1.67   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.17  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.78   0.99   0.02   0.94   0.21   0.17   0.32   0.12   0.09   0.00   3.56  44.33  55.83 17324
```

H? contains H19 and up. While H (first column) contains H + H1 through 9.

----------


## Sile

where is my H95a ...under H?


some matches above

----------


## Expredel

> where is my H95a ...under H?


It's in the 'H?' column. But I got 95 down below.



```
######################      H    H20    H21    H22    H23    H24    H25    H26    H27    H28    H29     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   1.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.77  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.06   2.06   0.00   0.00   6.19  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.04   0.00   0.00   6.25  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   2.63  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.45   0.00   0.00   7.97  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.65  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00   0.00   0.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.40   0.30   0.00   0.10   0.30   0.00   0.00   5.66  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.27   0.00   0.13   1.34   1.21   0.00  10.62  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.34   0.00   0.00   5.81  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.55   0.00   1.03   0.39   0.08   0.00   6.39  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.07  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.35   0.28   0.00   0.14   0.21   0.00   0.00   5.00  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.18   7.64  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   2.44   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.44  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.81  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.00   4.74  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.39   0.00   0.00   5.56  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.16   0.08   0.00   0.00   4.60  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.22   0.00   0.00   0.22   0.33   0.00   0.00   6.36  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.43   0.00   0.00   3.02  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.66   0.16   0.00   0.16   0.49   0.33   0.00   5.42  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.41   0.00   0.00   4.70  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   7.89  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.56   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   0.00   3.07  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.24   0.18   0.00   0.06   0.18   0.42   0.00   8.07  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.79   0.00   0.00   6.30  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.82   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.41   0.00   0.41   0.00   8.64  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.32   0.00   4.47  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.47  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.91   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.00   7.06  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.67  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.05   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.21   0.01   0.16   0.36   0.18   0.01   6.05  44.33  55.83 17324
```



```
######################      H    H30    H31    H32    H33    H34    H35    H36    H37    H38    H39     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.97  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.77   6.56  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.75  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.74   0.34   0.00   0.00   0.60  11.42  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.15  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.08   0.08   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.24   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.28  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   5.63  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.99  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.44   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.44  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   4.76  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.91  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.43   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.02  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.06  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.98  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.89  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.63  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.18   8.37  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.30  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.88  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.67  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.46   7.74  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.67  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.04   0.14   0.00   0.03   0.00   0.09   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.13   6.69  44.33  55.83 17324
```



```
######################      H    H40    H41    H42    H43    H44    H45    H46    H47    H48    H49     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   1.03   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.28  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.04   6.25  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.45   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.97  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.39   6.95  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.10   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.20   0.00   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.20   6.16  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.55   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.40  11.69  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.64  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.08   0.08   0.00   0.47   7.97  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.42  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.21   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.07   5.63  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.36   0.00   0.18   7.99  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.53   4.81  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.88   0.00   0.00  17.65  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.24   4.52  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.11   0.11   0.00   0.11   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.69  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.43   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.02  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.20   0.00   0.00   1.20  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.16   6.90  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.14   5.26  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   3.63  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.36   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.12   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.54   7.89  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.09  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.41   0.82   0.00   0.00   9.05  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.11  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.39   0.19   0.00   0.00   3.89  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.23   7.52  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.50  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.04   0.05   0.03   0.01   0.05   0.17   0.03   0.06   0.02   0.20   6.52  44.33  55.83 17324
```



```
######################      H    H50    H51    H52    H53    H54    H55    H56    H57    H58    H59     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.70  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.67  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.72  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.00   0.20   0.00   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.30   6.16  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.58  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   6.15  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.08   8.52  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.42  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.28   0.07   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.49   0.00   0.00   0.07   5.00  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.18   7.64  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   4.81  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.74  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   1.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.84  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.44   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.58  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.16   0.00   0.33   0.00   6.57  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.28   0.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.84  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.63  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.00   0.48   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.06   8.19  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.09  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.29  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.11  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.19   4.09  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.23   7.52  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.83  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.00   0.05   0.11   0.01   0.03   0.05   0.12   0.00   0.03   0.06   6.73  44.33  55.83 17324
```



```
######################      H    H60    H61    H62    H63    H64    H65    H66    H67    H68    H69     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.42  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.72  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.00   0.20   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.10   6.36  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.07  13.58  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.15  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.24   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.20  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.67   0.00   1.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.72  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00   0.21   0.07   0.00   0.07   5.14  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.35  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.24   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.76  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.11   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.80  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.22  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.14   0.14   0.00   0.00   5.12  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.35  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.24   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.18   8.67  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.30  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.29  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.47  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.00   7.97  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.50  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.03   0.01   0.01   0.06   0.08   0.03   0.03   0.02   0.00   0.03   6.88  44.33  55.83 17324
```

----------


## Expredel

```
######################      H    H70    H71    H72    H73    H74    H75    H76    H77    H78    H79     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.03   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.28  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.42  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.10   6.65  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.64  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.51   0.00   0.00   5.64  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.32   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.08   8.20  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.07   5.77  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   8.17  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.13  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.16   6.90  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.39  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.91  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.30   0.00   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.79  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.79   6.30  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00   0.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.29  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.11  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.19   4.28  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.74  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.50  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.00   0.03   0.01   0.04   0.01   0.02   0.02   0.02   0.00   0.05   6.99  44.33  55.83 17324
```




```
######################      H    H80    H81    H82    H83    H84    H85    H86    H87    H88    H89     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.42  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.39   0.00   0.00   7.34  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.10   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.45  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.31  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.15  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.08   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.60  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.70  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.71   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.18   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.28  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.84  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.11   0.33   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.58  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   1.20   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.20  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.73  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.14   0.14   0.00   0.00   5.12  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.35  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.06   8.97  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.09  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.88  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.11  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.67  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.97  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.67  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.05   0.01   0.06   0.04   0.01   0.07   0.02   0.01   0.00   0.01   6.91  44.33  55.83 17324
```



```
######################      H    H90    H91    H92    H93    H94    H95    H96    H97    H98    H99     H?    H-*  other   all
               Albania  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria  31.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia  19.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria  27.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.31  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan  26.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus  23.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.29  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium  36.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.26  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina  46.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil  12.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria  35.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.42  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada  29.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia  40.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.89  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba  16.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus  30.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic  35.38   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark  40.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.72  48.26  51.74   259
               England  41.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.75  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia  32.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.87  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland  53.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.58  67.14  32.86  1488
                France  30.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.32  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia  57.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany  38.96   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.68  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece  32.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.34  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary  40.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.74  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.44   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran  16.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.27  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq  20.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland  39.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.98  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.09  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy  38.37   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.35  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia  55.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.33  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon  21.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania  28.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.35  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia  41.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  23.53  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   2.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova  36.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.18  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands  40.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.79  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland  40.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.94  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway  36.64   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.92  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland  37.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.13  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal  45.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.45  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania  31.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.41  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation  29.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.22  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   9.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland  44.68   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.39  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia  42.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  15.79  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia  34.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.61  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia  28.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.53  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain  42.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.91  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden  39.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.97  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland  40.94   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.09  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic  33.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.56  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia  10.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey  23.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.29  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine  31.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   5.43  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates  15.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.63  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom  43.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.67  48.05  51.95   514
         United States  39.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.20  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales  44.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.50  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL  36.98   0.00   0.01   0.00   0.00   0.01   0.02   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.15  44.33  55.83 17324
```

----------


## Expredel

H1 subclade tables.

a through j



```
######################     H1    H1a    H1b    H1c    H1d    H1e    H1f    H1g    H1h    H1i    H1j    H-*  other   all
               Albania   0.00   8.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria   0.00   2.06   1.03   0.00   0.00   2.06   0.00   0.00   1.03   0.00   0.00  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus   0.00   4.17   2.08   1.04   1.04   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium   1.32   3.95   0.00   1.32   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina   0.00   0.00   6.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil   1.01   0.00   1.01   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria   1.45   4.35   0.72   2.17   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.72   0.00  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada   0.78   3.88   0.78   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.55   0.00   0.00   0.00  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia   0.00   8.89   0.00   2.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic   0.00   3.08   1.54   1.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.54  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark   0.00   5.41   2.32   2.70   0.00   0.77   0.39   1.16   0.39   0.00   0.00  48.26  51.74   259
               England   0.89   6.16   1.49   2.18   0.10   1.19   0.10   0.60   0.10   0.10   0.00  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia   0.00  21.74   2.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland   0.34  14.11   2.28   2.28   0.00   0.47   3.29   0.00   0.94   0.00   0.07  67.14  32.86  1488
                France   0.85   1.20   0.00   0.17   0.17   1.71   0.17   0.34   0.00   0.00   0.68  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany   0.79   4.81   1.58   2.21   0.00   0.79   0.00   0.24   0.24   0.00   0.32  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece   0.00   1.83   1.83   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.92   0.00  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary   0.67  11.41   2.01   2.68   0.00   0.67   0.67   0.00   0.67   0.00   0.00  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran   0.00   0.00   1.41   0.00   1.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland   0.97   4.38   1.88   1.67   0.63   0.63   0.07   0.14   0.00   0.14   0.28  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy   0.89   2.31   1.07   0.53   0.18   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia   0.00   6.98   2.33   0.00   0.00   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania   0.53   5.35   1.60   2.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.46   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  10.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands   0.00   2.63   1.05   2.63   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland   0.00   9.72   0.00   5.56   0.00   2.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway   0.89   7.02   2.34   1.86   0.00   1.37   0.08   0.65   0.16   0.16   0.08  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland   0.22   5.59   1.43   2.30   0.11   0.77   0.11   0.00   0.22   0.00   0.33  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal   1.72   0.43   2.16   3.88   0.00   2.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.86  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   0.00   0.00   0.99   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   0.00   0.00   5.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania   0.00   2.41   0.00   1.20   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.20  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation   0.99   6.73   1.81   2.79   0.00   0.33   0.16   0.00   0.16   0.16   0.00  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   0.00   2.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland   0.41   5.95   2.07   2.49   0.00   0.97   0.14   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.41  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia   0.00  10.53   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia   0.00   3.31   1.65   1.65   0.00   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia   0.00   7.89   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain   2.23   1.12   0.84   0.56   0.28   1.40   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.12  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden   0.78   8.91   2.89   2.23   0.18   1.20   0.42   0.30   0.48   0.30   0.06  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland   1.57   2.36   0.79   2.36   0.00   1.57   0.00   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.79  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey   0.00   0.82   0.41   0.82   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine   0.32   4.47   1.28   2.24   0.32   0.96   0.64   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom   0.19   2.72   1.75   1.75   0.00   0.78   0.19   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.58  48.05  51.95   514
         United States   0.91   6.83   4.10   2.28   0.00   0.68   0.00   0.68   0.23   0.00   0.46  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales   0.83   3.33   1.67   0.83   0.00   2.50   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL   0.66   5.59   1.70   1.78   0.13   0.83   0.40   0.51   0.00   0.08   0.21  44.33  55.83 17324
```


k through t



```
######################     H1    H1k    H1l    H1m    H1n    H1o    H1p    H1q    H1r    H1s    H1t    H-*  other   all
               Albania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.03   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil   1.01   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.01   0.00   0.00   1.01   0.00   0.00   1.01  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria   1.45   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.22  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.39  48.26  51.74   259
               England   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.20   0.30   0.00   0.00   0.40   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland   0.34   0.13   0.00   0.34   3.36   0.00   0.00   0.74   0.00   0.00   0.00  67.14  32.86  1488
                France   0.85   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   0.17   0.00   0.00  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany   0.79   0.24   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.00  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary   0.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland   0.97   0.00   0.00   0.35   0.63   0.07   0.00   0.07   0.21   0.00   0.14  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   7.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco  10.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.53   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway   0.89   0.08   0.00   0.48   0.73   0.16   0.00   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland   0.22   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal   1.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.43  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation   0.99   0.00   0.00   0.16   0.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland   0.41   0.00   0.00   0.55   0.14   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain   2.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.28  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden   0.78   0.00   0.00   0.36   2.35   0.36   0.00   0.12   0.00   0.42   0.00  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland   1.57   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.39   0.00   0.00  48.05  51.95   514
         United States   0.91   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL   0.66   0.03   0.00   0.21   0.72   0.05   0.00   0.14   0.03   0.05   0.04  44.33  55.83 17324
```

----------


## Expredel

H2 subclade table



```
######################     H2    H2a    H2b    H2c    H2d    H2e    H2f    H2g    H2h    H2i    H2j    H-*  other   all
               Albania   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.33  41.67    12
               Algeria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.58  68.42    19
               Armenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.92  73.08    52
               Austria   0.00   2.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.14  61.86    97
            Azerbaijan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.32  73.68    19
               Bahrain   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    10
               Belarus   0.00   2.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  31.25  68.75    96
               Belgium   0.00   1.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    76
Bosnia and Herzegovina   0.00   6.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.67  53.33    15
                Brazil   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  13.13  86.87    99
              Bulgaria   0.00   2.17   0.72   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  44.93  55.07   138
                Canada   0.00   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  34.88  65.12   129
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    66
              Colombia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    14
               Croatia   0.00   4.44   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.89  51.11    45
                  Cuba   0.00   3.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.67  83.33    30
                Cyprus   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  35.00  65.00    20
        Czech Republic   0.00   1.54   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.92  63.08    65
               Denmark   0.00   4.25   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.26  51.74   259
               England   0.00   2.58   0.10   0.10   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.96  52.04  1007
               Estonia   0.00  10.87   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  43.48  56.52    46
               Finland   0.00   4.84   0.47   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  67.14  32.86  1488
                France   0.00   1.20   0.17   0.17   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.92  63.08   585
               Georgia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.14  42.86    14
               Germany   0.00   1.74   0.47   0.16   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.71  52.29  1268
                Greece   0.00   0.92   0.92   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  39.45  60.55   109
               Hungary   0.00   3.36   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  51.01  48.99   149
                 India   0.00   0.72   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.16  97.84   139
                  Iran   0.00   0.00   1.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  28.17  71.83    71
                  Iraq   0.00   0.00  12.50   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.33  66.67    24
               Ireland   0.00   3.13   0.35   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  45.31  54.69  1439
                Israel   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  45.45  54.55    11
                 Italy   0.00   1.24   0.71   0.18   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.89  53.11   563
               Jamaica   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.69  92.31    13
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.78  97.22    36
                Latvia   2.33   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  58.14  41.86    43
               Lebanon   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  26.83  73.17    41
             Lithuania   0.00   1.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  34.22  65.78   187
             Macedonia   0.00   5.88   5.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  64.71  35.29    17
                Mexico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.67  96.33   218
               Moldova   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  54.55  45.45    11
               Morocco   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  42.11  57.89    19
           Netherlands   0.00   1.58   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.32  53.68   190
      Northern Ireland   0.00   2.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  47.22  52.78    72
                Norway   0.00   4.20   0.08   0.32   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  41.65  58.35  1239
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    10
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    13
                Poland   0.00   3.18   0.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  44.52  55.48   912
              Portugal   0.00   0.86   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  49.14  50.86   232
           Puerto Rico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.96  96.04   101
                 Qatar   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  10.00  90.00    20
               Romania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.73  66.27    83
    Russian Federation   0.00   1.64   0.16   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  36.78  63.22   609
          Saudi Arabia   0.00   5.19   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  11.85  88.15   135
              Scotland   0.00   1.66   0.83   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  50.07  49.93   723
                Serbia   0.00   0.00   5.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  57.89  42.11    19
              Slovakia   0.00   3.31   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  41.32  58.68   121
              Slovenia   0.00   0.00   2.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  39.47  60.53    38
                 Spain   0.00   2.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  46.09  53.91   358
                Sweden   0.00   7.22   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.89  51.11  1661
           Switzerland   0.00   3.15   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.03  51.97   127
  Syrian Arab Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  38.89  61.11    18
               Tunisia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  20.00  80.00    10
                Turkey   0.00   1.23   1.65   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  33.74  66.26   243
               Ukraine   0.00   2.24   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  37.38  62.62   313
  United Arab Emirates   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  18.42  81.58    38
        United Kingdom   0.00   2.53   0.19   0.39   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.05  51.95   514
         United States   0.00   2.05   0.23   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  48.06  51.94   439
                 Wales   0.00   0.83   0.83   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  51.67  48.33   120
                   ALL   0.01   2.94   0.31   0.10   0.01   0.01   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  44.33  55.83 17324
```


One thing to note is that Finland appears to have the highest percentage of MtDNA H in Europe, while the Eupedia page on haplogroup H states the opposite.

----------

